# Poor Man's Vivaldi



## AC986 (Dec 17, 2014)

I would appreciate some thoughts on the mix. Also, is the choir at the end alright, or does it not work at all?

TIA Adrian

https://soundcloud.com/adrian-cook-79/poor-mans-vivaldi


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the mix, tight and immediate without sounding dry.

I'm not sure there's enough dynamic range in the sequencing though...I wanted to hear more range between the softest dynamics and the louder bits. I get that it's supposed to be fairly tame, but in a virtual performance every little bit helps, right?

As far as the choir goes...not a fan. I don't feel as if it's making an important contribution, and it's a strange colour to layer in with this ensemble.

What were you testing out as far as the mixing goes? New template balance? New samples? New mixing plugins?


----------



## AC986 (Dec 17, 2014)

Cheers Marius. I'm not a fan of the choir either. You're right about the colour in this case. It's the only choir I've got, the ones in Omnisphere. I'll drop it. 

The trouble with the dynamic in this is the whole thing is basically just spicatto playing so any mod wheel movements is non existent anyways because it doesn't exist with these Spiccs.

Any ideas on that? Very helpful because I've got to do another 15 tracks. :oops:


----------



## Resoded (Dec 17, 2014)

Great stuff, really like 1.15 and forward. I agree about the choir when thinking about it, but it didn't bother me the first listen through.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 17, 2014)

Resoded @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> Great stuff, really like 1.15 and forward. I agree about the choir when thinking about it, *but it didn't bother me the first listen through*.




ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhh… :D 

OK thanks so much Eric. I will lose the choir though. If Marius tells me to lose the choir, I lose the choir.

And this is the kind of thing you're going to have to get used to too Eric. This is the kind of stuff and timings you will start to do soon I hope. It's a grind but can be fun too.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 17, 2014)

Haha, sorry mate, didn't mean to mess with your head there.


----------



## TGV (Dec 17, 2014)

The soft ostinato in the beginning is a bit too soft, but until 1:07 I liked it. I'm afraid the rest didn't quite cut it. The short "bridge" that immediately follows is weak, and the choir doesn't work for me.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Dec 17, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> The trouble with the dynamic in this is the whole thing is basically just spicatto playing so any mod wheel movements is non existent anyways because it doesn't exist with these Spiccs.
> 
> Any ideas on that? Very helpful because I've got to do another 15 tracks. :oops:


Actually I meant varying the velocities more, not actual mod wheel stuff. Just wanted to hear a bit more variety, a bit of "breathing" in the intensity of the spiccs.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 17, 2014)

The 3/4 bridge TGV? You mean the mix or the notes? Yes the beginning needs remixing on the levels. I'll lose the choir and put up the next mix tomorrow.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 17, 2014)

I prefer to think of it as a rich man's Karl Jenkins.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> I prefer to think of it as a rich man's Karl Jenkins.



Whoaaaahahaha!


Yes.

I'll have another go tomorrow.


----------



## Lawson. (Dec 17, 2014)

I like the piece. That being said, the choir at the ended didn't match at all and sounded very synthetic.

Also, the main thing that stood out to me as sounding fake (besides the choir) was that there were no accents in the ostinato. String players will always put an accent on the first beat of every measure unless otherwise noted.

Nicely done!


----------



## AC986 (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks Lawson!!!! :D 

I got rid of the choir and changed the bridges a little. Elongated the 3/8 section, mixed the sound and sped it up about 5 bpm.


----------



## dgburns (Dec 21, 2014)

adriancook @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> I would appreciate some thoughts on the mix. Also, is the choir at the end alright, or does it not work at all?
> 
> TIA Adrian
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/adrian-cook-79/poor-mans-vivaldi



I enjoyed listening to your music.I thought I'd throw you this link,in case you were interested.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5cw8sv6WAU

Carmagnola is trying to re-imagine Vivaldi using the period correct instruments with a view that baroque was alot more alive and lively,spirited then we often associate with Vivaldi today.I sometimes find his breakneck speed a little bit much,but one can't help marvel at the infusion of life into the arrangements.All italian chamber players,must be something in the dna!

One little comment about your tune is that it is so much centered on the short bow stroke(understandable given our artic choices) but I think Vivaldi and violin players tend to write more variance in the lines.Totally a dog's breakfast when trying to emulate with samples,but I would wonder how working in different bow styles would add interest to the music.I think Vivaldi himself was a master at that.
It is said that even in his day,he was a rebel,and never got the nod of approval in Venice,never got to play at one of the four big opera houses in the city.He lived near the immigrant community,and often people claim his music was influenced by the czech and eastern people he often heard playing "streetmusic" just outside his door.if you listen closely,you'll hear eastern euro inspired scales thrown in here and there.
Also,Vivaldi was kinda sickly,and one hears either an over the top vitality(often associated with his possible frustration at being imoblie and unhealthy) and on the other side,very slow and languishing,often lethargic,as if depressed.He did alot of Opera,which we don't get to hear often,so the choice of choir is Totally acceptable for him.

In your piece,I hear more of JS Bach arrangement to be honest.Very structured and architechural in nature.Anyway just thought I'd mention again I liked the tune.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 21, 2014)

Many thanks DGB. 

Yes the title is misleadng and a bit tongue in cheek. It's more like Karl Jenkins tbh.  

It's just a fun library track that will be part of 15 others and it's more to do with sound more than anything else. As long as the sound is acceptable etc.

Yes the 4 Seasons was a study A level piece for me back in the 60s and I remember getting the Deutsche Gramaphonen LP of the work back then.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 21, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> I prefer to think of it as a rich man's Karl Jenkins.


Yeah, this is Poor Man's Bach

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXSgejUNri0

D


----------



## AC986 (Dec 21, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Wed Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to think of it as a rich man's Karl Jenkins.
> ...




Arrrrrghhhhhh!

:lol:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Dec 21, 2014)

All classical performances will feature wind machines from this day forth. So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## TGV (Dec 21, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Wed Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer to think of it as a rich man's Karl Jenkins.
> ...


That is not poor man's Bach. There are poor people with dignity. This is White Trash Bach. It even sounds quantized.


----------



## Daryl (Dec 21, 2014)

TGV @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Dec 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Rees @ Wed Dec 17 said:
> ...


White Trash Bach. Like it. 

My sources tell me that it was played back by a Disklavier, due to performance issues on the artist's side. :wink: 

D


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 21, 2014)

Sounds great, Adrian. You even pulled off the dreaded "same repeated note on strings" fairly convincingly.

Are those Mural strings? If so, did you use Vol 2 at all?

I enjoy your music,
Marc


----------



## John Walker (Dec 22, 2014)

It sounds real to me. Great.

What strings are they Adrian?


----------



## fiestared (Dec 22, 2014)

dgburns @ 21/12/2014 said:


> adriancook @ Wed Dec 17 said:
> 
> 
> > I would appreciate some thoughts on the mix. Also, is the choir at the end alright, or does it not work at all?
> ...



THANKS dgburns for the link... This version is, "Sublimissime" ! tears to my eyes, Music at his best...


----------



## AC986 (Dec 22, 2014)

Many thanks chaps for your kind words.

Yes gents, the strings (that is all it is basically 1st 2nd Violins Violas Cellos Basses) are all Mural 1 and Sable and that's it. I don't have Vol 2 of Mural.

@fierstared

Yes it was recently played at a wedding I attended. The bride was in tears. The brides mother was in tears. The bridegrooms mother was in tears. Everyone was in tears.

Even the cake was in tears.


----------



## Allen Constantine (Dec 22, 2014)

For a moment there, I could saw you writing this piece in the fading light of a candle, sipping from a glass of wine dreaming of a White Christmas :D 
Good piece Adrian!


----------



## fiestared (Dec 22, 2014)

adriancook @ 22/12/2014 said:


> Many thanks chaps for your king words.
> 
> Yes gents, the strings (that is all it is basically 1st 2nd Violins Violas Cellos Basses) are all Mural 1 and Sable and that's it. I don't have Vol 2 of Mural.
> 
> ...


Hope was not an ice cake... o-[][]-o


----------



## AC986 (Dec 22, 2014)

AllenConstantine @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> For a moment there, I could saw you writing this piece in the fading light of a candle, sipping from a glass of wine dreaming of a White Christmas :D
> Good piece Adrian!



Oh cheers Allen that's very kind of you to say so. Just a bog standard library track alas.


----------



## AC986 (Dec 22, 2014)

fiestared @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> adriancook @ 22/12/2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks chaps for your king words.
> ...



The cake was in tears. In tiers. No? Wedding cake in tiers? Nope. OK.

:mrgreen:


----------

